# West LA D&D - Thursday Nites



## ChristianW (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello all,

I've been kicking around the idea of gaming for quite some time now. I guess I've finally decided to stop thinking about it and actually do it!

I'd like to host a weekly Thursday night D&D 3.5 session at my apartment in West LA from 6pm - 10pm. If folks arrive early, that's okay. I'm all for an early start if possible. My table is rather small, so I've got to limit it to three to five  players and one GM. For now, rules will be limited to the core rulebooks. I'd also like to archive our adventures in a weblog hosted at my zine's website. 

The first few adventures are going to be a quest in search of the Black Chalice, a necromantic magic item that can transform the blood of an unwilling victim into a life-giving elixir. The clerics of Pelor wish to secure this item and lock it away for safe keeping.  If at all possible, I'd love to start this Thursday night - December 7.

As for myself, I am 35, married and I work in education. I don't drink nor smoke and I surf almost everyday after work, if there's a swell. I prefer to socialize with people who are intelligent, goal oriented and polite. 

Feel free to respond either in this thread, or you can e-mail me at jhaevin@gmail.com.


----------



## jim pinto (Dec 6, 2006)

hey christian

the westside is about an hour drive from me (even without traffic), so while i'm up for a thursda game (and i can probably find another guy)... a 3 hour game isn't long enough to justify 2+ hours of driving each week.

i would love to play, but i'd like to work out a better time.

thoughts?

- jim


----------



## ChristianW (Dec 6, 2006)

Hiya Jim,

So far two of the folks interested have pretty flexible schedules, which means that we could probably start earlier than 7pm. I'm thinking that we could even start as early as 5pm, then push on until 10pm. 

Would that work a little better for you? If so, let me know and I will let the other feloows know. One of the players is brand new to D&D, so I'm kind of excited about bringing a new gamer into the hobby.

Talk to you soon,
Christian


----------



## jim pinto (Dec 6, 2006)

i'm in long beach, so the drive up the 405 is going to kill me at that time,
and since my work schedule changes every week, i can say that sometimes it won't be a problem to be there at 5pm and sometimes it will

do you still have my phone #

call me and we'll chat

- jim


----------



## ChristianW (Dec 9, 2006)

Hello all,
I'm still looking for a few more players for the Thursday night D&D 3.5 campaign.
I've set up a website to track the campaign and you can visit it below.

http://www.iridiazine.net/mirrym.htm

If you'd like to play, go ahead and hit me up via e-mail at jhaevin@gmail.com.

Thanks!


----------

